# Mirror Mirror



## Fishkon (Feb 23, 2012)

First Macro for me, 
On the Trunk of my Car this afternoon.


----------



## SteffJay (Feb 23, 2012)

there's not really any detail, and the light is pretty poor.


----------



## Natalie (Feb 23, 2012)

Cool subject and I really like the idea. The problem is that the wasp (and specifically its eyes) are not in focus, which really detracts from the shot. For shots at near-macro range with no extra lighting, you're going to have to bump up the ISO so you can shoot with a smaller aperture and get the subject focused properly - notice how your depth of field is razor thin even at f/8.0. If you bump it up to ISO 400 or even 800 if necessary, it will be a lot easier to get a crisp, properly-focused shot.


----------



## Bossy (Feb 23, 2012)

Hah I love that! He's totally checking himself out. Good tips above! ​


----------



## Fishkon (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks Natalie, and Bossy.


----------



## Edsport (Feb 24, 2012)

Natalie said:


> Cool subject and I really like the idea. The problem is that the wasp (and specifically its eyes) are not in focus, which really detracts from the shot. For shots at near-macro range with no extra lighting, you're going to have to bump up the ISO so you can shoot with a smaller aperture and get the subject focused properly - notice how your depth of field is razor thin even at f/8.0. If you bump it up to ISO 400 or even 800 if necessary, it will be a lot easier to get a crisp, properly-focused shot.


Agreed, the focus is on the mirror not the eyes...


----------



## jriepe (Feb 24, 2012)

With macro f/8 and 1/40 sec. shutter speed are not going to give you the crisp shots.  I shoot in the range of f/16 - f/20 with off camera lighting and a shutter speed of 1/160 to 1/200.  

Jerry


----------



## jriepe (Feb 24, 2012)

Fishkon, I don't feel comfortable posting an image on a site that someone else has started but since you are new to macro I'm assuming you won't mind an example of what I was talking about in my previous post.  This was shot at f/16 - 1/250 sec. at ISO800.  I normally use an ISO of 400 or less but think I used a higher ISO on this shot so I could dial down the flash.

Jerry


----------



## Fishkon (Feb 24, 2012)

@Edsport, Yes the focus is on the Mirror but that was purely by accident I am a total noob at all this, starting a photography class in March lets hope it goes well. Thanks for the input.

@jriepe (Jerry) hell yeah you can post on here, that shot looks awesome. some day i'll be there, will take some time as I am all new to this. but like mentioned above I'm starting a class in March. Thanks for the settings input I will definitely be taking your advice when I find another subject come the spring. Thanks again, Post up another one.
Fitz


----------



## jriepe (Feb 24, 2012)

Fitz,

You invited me to post another one so I will post one more.  This was taken at f/14 and I rarely go below f/16 but I do at times accidentally hit the command wheel changing my f stop and sometimes my shutter speed.  This one was also shot at ISO800 and if I remember correctly I did use a higher ISO with some of my shots so I could dial down the flash avoiding hot spots.  I'm sure you've been told that with macro manual focusing is the only way to go but many of my macro shots are auto focused as this one was.  With my 180mm lens I use two SB600 speedlights with one on each side of the lens with a macro flash bracket.  With my 90mm lens I can get good shots using one speedlight on a flash bracket that extends above the camera.  Providing your own lighting allows for much faster shutter speeds and hand holding the camera.  With slow shutter speeds a tripod is essential and you'll still get blurry images from subject movement.
A good technique with manual focusing is to hold the viewfinder to your eye and move in on the subject.  When precise focus is attained immediately press the shutter button and providing your own lighting which will allow a fast shutter speed your shot will be sharp & crisp.  Macro is not that difficult if you follow a few simple rules.

Jerry


----------



## Fishkon (Feb 24, 2012)

jriepe said:


> Fitz,
> 
> You invited me to post another one so I will post one more. This was taken at f/14 and I rarely go below f/16 but I do at times accidentally hit the command wheel changing my f stop and sometimes my shutter speed. This one was also shot at ISO800 and if I remember correctly I did use a higher ISO with some of my shots so I could dial down the flash avoiding hot spots. I'm sure you've been told that with macro manual focusing is the only way to go but many of my macro shots are auto focused as this one was. With my 180mm lens I use two SB600 speedlights with one on each side of the lens with a macro flash bracket. With my 90mm lens I can get good shots using one speedlight on a flash bracket that extends above the camera. Providing your own lighting allows for much faster shutter speeds and hand holding the camera. With slow shutter speeds a tripod is essential and you'll still get blurry images from subject movement.
> A good technique with manual focusing is to hold the viewfinder to your eye and move in on the subject. When precise focus is attained immediately press the shutter button and providing your own lighting which will allow a fast shutter speed your shot will be sharp & crisp. Macro is not that difficult if you follow a few simple rules.
> ...



Beautiful Shot Jerry, That guy looks tired LOl. thanks again for all the info. This type of Photagraphy really speaks to me. I hope some day to be shooting like this. 
I was looking at the lens mounted speedlights. Or a Light ring. Lets see how this class goes and I'll start accessorizing then. Thanks again. Beautiful Shots both of them. 
Fitz


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Feb 24, 2012)

Welcome to the world of macro. You have been given some good pointers here. An alternative in focusing is one that is taught by LordV. That is to set the focus and swing through the focal point and back, taking the shot on the back swing. It takes a while to master but is a very effective technique.
I use flashes in a bracket mounted to the camera, or mount the flashes to the front of the lens.


This shots were done with a 580EXII mounted in a flash bracket with an 8"x5" soft box on the flash. ISO was 200, f/stop was 11, shutter speed was 1/250. I think these were the settings.

1.





2.


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Feb 24, 2012)

This will give you some idea as to options for setting up a macro rig. There many ways to do this, in the end it is up to you. I hope this is helpful.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/macro-photography/273826-my-macro-gear.html


----------



## shuttervelocity (Feb 24, 2012)

Thunder_o_b said:


> This will give you some idea as to options for setting up a macro rig. There many ways to do this, in the end it is up to you. I hope this is helpful.
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/macro-photography/273826-my-macro-gear.html



That's just plain incredible!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bossy (Feb 24, 2012)

Check this out! Super Easy Macro Lighting Using a Pringles Can | DIYPhotography.net

Its on my to-try list ​


----------



## shuttervelocity (Feb 24, 2012)

Bossy said:


> Check this out! Super Easy Macro Lighting Using a Pringles Can | DIYPhotography.net
> 
> Its on my to-try list



Ha!  One more thing on my shopping list this weekend.  This would be one case where eating junk food actually solves a purpose.  LOL


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 24, 2012)

Bossy said:


> Check this out! Super Easy Macro Lighting Using a Pringles Can | DIYPhotography.net
> 
> Its on my to-try list



Thats actually a pretty cool idea for someone with only the pop-up flash!


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 24, 2012)

Macro is a Blast!


----------



## Fishkon (Feb 24, 2012)

You guys are great thanks for all the input and pointers. I hope to be sharring some incredible shots like the ones posted here real soon. Thanks again everyone. 
Fitz


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Feb 24, 2012)

shuttervelocity said:


> Thunder_o_b said:
> 
> 
> > This will give you some idea as to options for setting up a macro rig. There many ways to do this, in the end it is up to you. I hope this is helpful.
> ...



Thank you shuttervelocity 

It can get involved.


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Feb 24, 2012)

The Pringles can flash adaptor for the pop up flash is a cool idea. The only problem with it is pop-ups have a very low power output. A great place to start no doubt. But when the time comes for greater than 1:1 (or large f numbers) macro that will be handheld, a hot shoe flash in a bracket will be a must. Also, you will want the ability to change the position of the light to avoid a flatish look to the photograph. To save money you can make one of these. It is a design from LordV, and actually gives better results than the ones that you can buy. I don't use one because I need something that will fold up and fit in my backpack.  Flickr: Discussing Experimental diffuser for macro made from coca-cola cans in Macro Viewers


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Feb 24, 2012)

Fishkon said:


> You guys are great thanks for all the input and pointers. I hope to be sharring some incredible shots like the ones posted here real soon. Thanks again everyone.
> Fitz



You have the most important quality for macro, an enthusiasm and a willingness to learn. There many good macro shooters on this forum to help you. Another person that you may want to learn from is LordV, he has mentored many of us in the art of macro. Brian Valentine (LordV) - Google Search


----------



## jriepe (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm a health food nut.  Wonder if I could use a yogurt cup?

Jerry


----------

